# Istat Menus Mac



## Membre supprimé 231161 (21 Juillet 2012)

Salut à tous,

Je viens de télécharger Istat Menus pour Mac. Sur mon mini avec lion il refuse de marcher. En effet quand je clic sur ON il se remet aussitot sur OFF.

Auriez-vous une idée du problème ?
ou
connaissez vous un équivalent qui marche ?

Merci.

Ben c'est pas de la bureautique, ça, c'est du système, et les utilitaires système "non Apple", c'est dans "Customisation" que ça se passe ! On déménage.


----------



## Yuls (21 Juillet 2012)

Quelle version de iStatMenus ?

Quelle version de MacOS X ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (21 Juillet 2012)

La dernière version Istat (3.24). Téléchargement effectué ce matin via Macupdate.
Lion dernière version également 10.7.4


----------



## Yuls (21 Juillet 2012)

Avez- vous réessayé de le réinstaller ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (21 Juillet 2012)

oui mais cela n'a rien changé.
je vais essayer de virer tout ce que je trouve manuellement puis réinstaller...qui sait !


----------

